# Jorg Hysek Kilada Chronograph



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Jorg Hysek Kilada Chronograph 
Ref. K104, large curved steel case. Unique deployment system with rubber strap. 
Very good condition, clean crystal. 

Price is $1200. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available, OBO!


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Reduced, $1000


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

